

Declare Gifts from Pharma Companies or Face Jail - DanBC
http://www.thecommissioningreview.com/article/hunt-declare-gifts-pharma-companies-or-risk-jail

======
DanBC
Sorry about the baity title. I never know what to do when the original title
is baity.

This article is about England's health secretary making the rules about pharma
gifts even stricter:

> Jeremy Hunt has made it mandatory for healthcare workers to declare all
> gifts from pharmaceuticals companies, or they could face being disciplined,
> dismissed or sent to jail.

[...]

> This comes after an investigation by The Telegraph that suggested some
> senior NHS directors were “getting thousands of pounds and taken on
> expensive trips by firms lobbying to get their drugs used”.

That Telegraph article is here:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/nhs/11755884/Lavish-trips-
la...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/nhs/11755884/Lavish-trips-laid-on-by-
drugs-firms-to-sway-NHS-staff.html)

